# Heruntergeladene Aktion wie einfügen?



## nitrobesim (12. Mai 2006)

Hey.
Ich habe eine Aktion für PS heruntergeladen und wollte diese einfügen, doch leider weiß ich nicht, wie das funktioniert. Es ist eine .ATN Datei. In welchen Ordner stecke ich diese denn und wo rufe ich sie im Menü dann auf?


----------



## Leola13 (12. Mai 2006)

Hai,

die *.ATN Datei in den Ordner Vorgaben/Photoshop Aktionen kopieren. Bei PS 7 unter Programme/Adobe/Photoshop 7 wenn du das Programm woanders installiert hast entsprechend.

Dann in PS in der Palette oben rechts auf den kleinen Pfeil klicken und Aktionen laden auswählen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## nitrobesim (12. Mai 2006)

Jetzt stehen sie da drin und wie bediene ich die jetzt bzw. wo/wie kann ich sie benutzen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Mai 2006)

Hi,
einfach diese makieren und dann hast du unten in dem Reiter Aktionen eine Steuerpalette wie bei einem Videorekorder, hier einfach auf Play drücken.

Gruß


----------

